# Paper and chemicals



## Portrayed1 (Feb 26, 2009)

hello, getting my darkroom in order and i am down to paper and chemicals. i never in my wildest dreams would have thought that i would have a home darkroom, but i have an amazing husband who is building me one. i never paid attention to what i was using in high school. what are good paper and chemicals and where do i get them.

thanks.


----------



## Steph (Feb 27, 2009)

Freestyle stocks a huge range of papers and chemicals. The choice of paper is pretty much a personal taste: do you want graded or variable contrast paper, resin or fiber base, matt or glossy, cold, warm or neutral tones, what texture... For chemicals you can have a look at Ilford (they have a good range of products) but again it is a matter of taste: for example, different film/developer combinations will give different results. 

If you have limited experience, you could start with some VC (variable contrast) resin coated Ilford paper and standard Ilford chemicals and take it from there. As you gain more experience you may start experimenting with other paper/chemicals combinations.


----------



## CW Jones (Feb 27, 2009)

are you shooting in color? or black and white? if your shooting in black and white I would recommended Ilford paper with a pearl finish, and sprint chemicals. they work VERY well together and I have been using that combination for a while now.


----------



## Portrayed1 (Feb 27, 2009)

sorry...i will be doing black and white


----------



## randerson07 (Feb 27, 2009)

I too just started up my dark room. I see your in IL, are you anywhere near Glen Ellyn?

PJs Camera in Glen Ellyn has ilford chemicals and paper as well as some generic Promaster paper.  The Ilford stuff is the 25+15 sheets free packs I picked up a few.  Also all the Ritz and Wolf Camera stores have darkroom supplies on clearance, I was able to get a safe light and trays cheaper than what was online by a dollar or two.

I also 2nd Freestyle, I just placed my tax return order there this week, picked up a bunch of different papers to try out. They have a bajillion different sizes, brands, and types.


----------



## Portrayed1 (Mar 1, 2009)

I am in Rockford. I was just in Glen Ellyn for a wedding in September. I will have to take a drive there...Are the Ritz and Wolf Camera stores close too or are you talking about online where the supplies are on clearance?  
Thanks.



randerson07 said:


> I too just started up my dark room. I see your in IL, are you anywhere near Glen Ellyn?
> 
> PJs Camera in Glen Ellyn has ilford chemicals and paper as well as some generic Promaster paper. The Ilford stuff is the 25+15 sheets free packs I picked up a few. Also all the Ritz and Wolf Camera stores have darkroom supplies on clearance, I was able to get a safe light and trays cheaper than what was online by a dollar or two.
> 
> I also 2nd Freestyle, I just placed my tax return order there this week, picked up a bunch of different papers to try out. They have a bajillion different sizes, brands, and types.


----------



## randerson07 (Mar 1, 2009)

The wolf I know of fur sure with paper on clearance is in bloomingdale, on Gary ave in the stratford mall loop.
They also had a premier 4 in 1 easel for cheap, some trays, film tanks, a paper safe, thermometers, etc out on a folding table.


----------

